# Question on Placing Tug classified



## AndyM (Jun 19, 2014)

I have 4 weeks at St Ives on the Shuswap that I would like to sell as a total package. The tug ad seems to want to set the listing up by week. Is there a way I can show multiple weeks in a single ad?

Thanks.


----------



## Tfish (Jun 20, 2014)

Suggestion:

Just post it as one week and in the description identify that it is a 4week package that's for sale.

Mike


----------



## AndyM (Jun 20, 2014)

*Thanks*

I will try that.


----------

